# Kostengünstiger TFT selber zusammenstellen?



## Toby94 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ich bei Google und auch hier im Forum schon viel über folgendes Problem gesehen: Ein alter TFT aus einem nicht mehr funktionierendem Laptop an einen normalen Desktop PC anschließen.

Ich habe auch gelesen dass einfach passender Stecker anlöten nicht drin ist. Dazu braucht man ja die Elektronik um die Signale umzuwandeln (habe ich das richtig verstanden?). Nun Laptop-TFT = billig; Desktop-TFT=teuer... kann man dann eigenltich ein Desktop-TFT, der einen Pixelfehler oder ein Bruch im TFT hat, auseinanderbauen und die Elektronik aus diesem mit dem Laptop-TFT verbinden? Also kaputtes TFT vom Desktop-TFT mit dem funktionierenden TFT aus einem Laptop austauschen?

Passt dass dann mit dem Flachbandkabel, das in den TFT reingeht? Und sind die Laptop-TFT mit dieser Elektronik des Desktop-TFT kompatibel?

Blöde Frage: Funktioniert es dann auch nahher noch?


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es nie gemacht, aber ich denke auch nicht, dass man es machen kann. Die "mögliche" Begründung: An einem Desktop-PC hast Du die Grafikkarte im Rechner, dort wird das Bildsignal als konformes "leitungstaugliches" Signal ausgeworfen und dann wieder in TFT-verdauliche Werte umgewandelt. Im Notebook hast Du Grafikchip und TFT-Wandlereinheit auf dem Board ( wahrscheinlich ) und die Signale müssen nur eine kurze Strecke ( vielleicht 30cm ) überwinden. Ach ja, dann soll auch noch die Steuerelektronik des Monitors ( das Menu ) damit umgehen können ?!

Ganz ehrlich, Du zahlst für einen defekten TFT etwa 10-20 Euro ( nicht wissend, was kaputt ist ), dann kaufst Du noch ein Display für 60-100 Euro. Hast neben dem zweifelhaften Umbau dann nicht mal Garantie auf diesen Monitor und weitere Arbeitszeit auf Dich genommen. Sorry, es gibt 19"-TFTs ab 99 Euro, mit Garantie. Ich habe mir gerade den Siemens 3230t für knapp 200 Euro gekauft. Also 23" mit FullHD sind super, erst recht für diesen Preis.

mfg chmee


----------

